# Happy Days



## bikemonkey (Feb 25, 2019)

Locally purchased Stingray at Economy Auto - owner is still around but the bike got away a few years after the photo was taken.


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 26, 2019)

I like that his dad is having a smoke while holding the bike...


----------



## Stevo (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice picture , love the t's , Ford and black semi dress shoes.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Feb 26, 2019)

Fairlane GT with a 390 in the background?


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 27, 2019)

I first met this "kid" in the pic in my shop a couple of weeks ago and I asked for a copy to share here and archive. It's a Coppertone Ray and a replica is currently being pieced together for him by a friend. 

Dad is radiating bad ass...kid is ecstatic. I love how his pants are 4 inches too long with rolled cuffs. The idea was they had to last through your growth spurt and you better damn well not tear a hole in them too soon.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 27, 2019)

That's a good dad.


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2019)

Back when dads were real men.


----------



## Dbike (Aug 27, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> Fairlane GT with a 390 in the background?



Replying to this thread because of the car question. I checked with a Fairlane enthusiast. He said, yes, it is a Fairlane. A 1967 with aftermarket hubcaps.


----------

